# Gun Appraisal



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I need to get a gun appraised, I have a sporterized 1903 from around 1900-1930. I know these guns were popular back then and some of them hold a lot of value depending on the manufacturer, but a great deal of those manufacturers didn't mark their work. I need someone qualified to identify what kind of gun it is. It is a beautiful piece, chambered in 25-06 from a 1903 reciever with custom stock and barrell. The only markings that i recognize are the U.S. gov marking on the reciever and the word gibson engraved on the barrell. It has a 10 power J. Unertl scope circa 1930-40ish. And it is in 80-90% shape. I am willing to pay for the apprasial obviously, I just would like a qualified appraiser and not just uncle joes gun shop tellin me its worth what i can get someone to pay for it (name changed but true story).


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

somehow i managed to double tap this post, i don't know what i did and cant figure out how to delete one of them, sorry!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know anything about sporterized guns but these days with the way WWII and pre-WWII items are going up in price, it would probably be worth more if it was left alone.

Post up some pics,, if its a quality buid, it would be worth more than a garage hack job but there are far more garage jobs then quality builds out there.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I will post pics when i get home, but the only thing 1903 about it is the reciever, the rest of the gun is "custom" i really hate that word though. It is a great gun, I don't really want to sell it (unless someone wants to offer the right price hahah) I just want to know what it is and what it's worth if anything.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

in all seriousness check out the gun auction sites and see what one as close to yours is going for and use that for a guide.The used gun market in this area is well below what the national standard is for sure.Sometimes guns are a whole lot like jewelry in the sense that an appraisal is way off base of what the true value is


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I know, my issue is I think there is a chance that this is a very valuable gun from a fairly famous gunsmith, however I don't know how to identify the gun. Its more likely that it is not but I would like to know. There is a chance it is a rifle from a smith named Wundhammer and if it is then it could be very rare and valuable, but the only comparisons I have are from internet pictures. It has a different rear sight than the others but it's a dead ringer in every other way I can see.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

OK, I didn't mean to sound like a know it all in that last one when I said "I Know" what i meant was I know the market around here is on the low end. Good for when I'm buying.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

did not sound that way to me at all.I thank you for the clarifying.MMMMMM i do not have any suggestions for you unless that smith is still in business.A good source of info on high end firearms is accuratereloading.com check em out


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Try Pensacola lock and gun, the older gentleman is a wealth of knowledge


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

rick[the older gent]at lock and gun may be a big help .post some pics im looking for a new dog gun


----------

